# Signs of periods/Please Answer!!



## 19045 (Aug 18, 2005)

What would you guys say would be the MOST common symptoms of your period starting? Do you feel sick? Do you get stomach cramps, and headahces? What do you normally feel like?Thank you!Molly


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Well I'm a D. For me a week before my period I get bloated and my boobs get sore and painful. Then I get some pimples (very attractive!), then most times I also get a little C and 2 days before my period starts I get explosive burning D. That lasts all through my period and finally slows down once it's over







I also get these awful burning belly pains on top of the cramps from it







Hope this helps (and bear in mind that bad periods run in my family, not everyone is like me).


----------



## 20020 (Oct 10, 2005)

The most common signs I have are weird cravings for food I'd normally avoid, usually sweet things or else salty, munchy type foods. I tend to have cramps like regular menstrual cramps. I am very bloated for about a week, then I'll get D. My breasts become very sore and sensitive. And I feel exhausted all the time. I also tend to have a lot of pain in my lower back. Once I start, I continue having D for a day or so, I'm very nauseous, achy, usually my cramps are bad enough that I have pain to my knee in my right leg. I also get headaches.


----------



## 22406 (Aug 25, 2005)

I get the most weird cramps. I get the cramps that you get when you have a bad D, but I don't have a D, I have a horrible C with a feeling of D confusing isn't it?


----------



## 17079 (May 18, 2005)

Not to sound rude, but didn't you start a thread like this a month or so ago? Means you still haven't gotten your period yet? Did you see a doctor? You're probably fine. It's totally normal for some girls to start later than others. You shouldn't be so concerned!When it's time for me I cry over the tiniest things. I get depressed and just want to be hugged all day







. I get cramps usually a day or two before, but the D doesn't start until my period does. I take birth control pills, so I don't need to watch for any signs. I know what day to expect it.


----------

